# Beagle Recall Crisis



## Beagle (Apr 1, 2010)

Hi folks,

I haven't been on the forum in a while but we've hit a bit of a rough patch with our beagle and I could really use some advice to put together a proper strategy to deal with it.

Our boy is now 8 months old and up until 2 weeks ago, his recall has been great. we've worked really hard at it and have always walked him off lead very happily. Occasionally, if he picked up a particularly fresh exciting scent (hare normally!) he would be unable to leave it and would follow it for 5 / 10 mins until he got bored. We were fine with this, we live in the middle of nowhere and appreciate that he's a scent hound and thats what they do.

However, 2 weeks ago it's like he just 'forgot' how to recall on a walk. He wont come to the whistle or a call and will now go much much further away from us than before - often out of sight. We have lost him for at least 30 mins 3 times now and its now clear that this is not just him getting a little carried away but a real behaviour change that we need to address. Until now, if we changed direction when we were walking, he would always follow us and now even this isn't happenning.

I called the dog trainer who ran our puppy classes who was actually pretty unhelpful and said that beagles can't recall and it shows 'he doesn't love us enough to come back to us'. No further advice than that! I thought we had a pretty good relationship with him, could this be true?

So I have started putting together a plan to try to improve our situation as follows and I would really appreciate any additional advice anyone can offer us. My eventual aim is to be able to walk him off lead as before with fairly solid recall (including the occasional scent-detour of course).

My provisional plan:
- No more off lead walking until behaviour improves consistently
- Repeated recall practice indoors / garden (min 20 times a day)
- Mekuti harness to improve pulling on lead (which has also got significantly worse)
- Long line to be used with mekuti harness too
- 1 extra special toy to only be played with on walks to keep his attention
- Lots of recall practice on long line

Other than that, I'm running out of ideas. Typically he is much more interested in scents on walks than either food or toys which makes keeping his attention much harder.

I'm sorry this is a bit of an essay but please, can anyone suggest anything else I can do to improve this? Also, could this be linked to him hitting adolescence and a natural increase in independence??

Thanks so much in advance

Bx


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey there sorry you are having problems, we have only just started letting our boy off lead he will scent anything.... we usually do all the things in your list plus take out some cottage cheese with us and 90% of the time he will come back we are working him up to distractions too.


----------



## Colliepoodle (Oct 20, 2008)

He's hit his teens.

Your ideas are good ones. Also, consider using the thing he finds most rewarding as, well, a reward for recalling promptly... ie, sniffing/tracking.

Scatter some REALLY yummy treats around in the grass, and call him to you to help you find them. Ham it up a bit... "Rover!" (or whatever your recall word is) - as he turns and comes to you (helped by the long line if necessary), be all interested in what you might have found ("oooh, yummy stuff... better find it all and eat it before Rover gets here" - yes, you'll feel a prat but who cares?).

I used a similar tactic when teaching my chase-y dog to recall... when she turned towards me, I used to chuck the ball BEHIND me, then race her to it. The added competition of having to get to it before me, plus the fact both me AND the ball were going away from her, worked really well.


----------



## Beagle (Apr 1, 2010)

That's a really great idea colliepoodle, thank you! Will try that out in the garden with him.

Also thanks for the tip about the cottage cheese k4r4 I haven't tried that with him and he often gets totally disinterested in food when we're out, even when his recall was better.

So if this is adolescence, is this likely to improve as he gets older or is this just what it will be like having an independent dog rather than a puppy?

Also, forgot to post earlier - a lot of his running off has been initiated by chasing birds in the sky rather than scenting. Does anyone else's beagle do this??

Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Yep it sounds like his reached his teen age years  is he/are you planning on getting him castrated soon? I'm not saying this will help but it might  
Your ideas are good ones i'm not sure much more can be added to them, just make sure your treats are high value so there worth coming back for. I'll also say "CHANGE YOUR TRAINER NOW!!" what a ridiculous thing to say :mad5: beagles are known for being very loving people dogs and yet every breed profile will tell you they have terrible recall, stupid stupid person your trainer is


----------



## Beagle (Apr 1, 2010)

Thanks Pointermum. We are definitely planning to get him castrated but my vet is more of the 'lets wait until he's 12 months' philosophy. Would you tend to recommend that we crack on with this asap?

As I said, he's not terribly foody (weird for a beagle huh?!) are there any particular treats that yours likes? He can even take or leave liver!

I was really upset by the trainer actually and you're right, we wont be going back to them again. They were pretty good for the puppy training so was quite shocked by their response and lack of advice.


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

My boy loves cottage cheese (any cheese for that matter), he loves apples (that's his treat in house at the moment) he will do anything for a treat of any kind to be honest it's getting him to eat the breakfast and dinner that's the problem with him (have to make him want it).

My boy had never been off lead till a few weeks ago and he is 13months now he went through the I'm not listening stage and I will hump what I want (his biggest problem) but we stayed strong and he is still entire but not for long lol.

cottage cheese.
sausage bits.
pigs & cows ears.
chew sticks (not for outside).

I'm brain dead right now lol when I think of more things I will post lol


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

My cocker spaniel lost his recall at around a year old and never got it back. He's now 2 years old, well out of his teenage years. He's improved his general behaviour but one thing he's never totally improved is his recall. He's just a true gundog as it were, he would be a very good working dog, flushing out game from the undergrowth. But sadly, that's not what I want, so he's on long line or flexi lead permanately now. He's happy enough and gets enough out of his walks. 

I'd say try your hardest at his recall, but be aware that it may never return to how it was and he may have poor recall indefinitely.


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

Natures Menu treats seem amazingly popular with dogs. 
I seem to get mobbed on a daily basis by other dogs even if I don't have the treats visible. :confused1:


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Mines a bitch so not really much help on the castration front, my vet got me to spay her before first season! I would personally hold out until 12 months if i was you, i'm planning on 12-18 months for my Pointer but i'll see how things go :lol: 

Shelby loves mature cheddar if shes in another room and i get it out of the fridge she knows and comes running :lol: Don't feel too disheartened, at the end of the day your extremely lucky if you have a beagle with good recall.


----------



## Colliepoodle (Oct 20, 2008)

Oh and I echo those who said "Change your trainer". 

My dog likes chasing birds in the air, too. Again, use what they like. One word. Frisbee 


ETA - unless you're like me, and rubbish at throwing them. When my OH takes the frisbee out, my dog loves it because he can get it to soar and mimic a bird. When I throw it, it plummets.


----------



## chook (Sep 21, 2010)

Not everyones cup of tea - but you could try the rabbit covered dummys/balls
play games like tracking/finding, theres also scent sticks you can buy,
i find its better to use the dogs natural instant's to your advantage rather than fight them - so if he wants to scent, show him its much more fun and better if your there scenting with him,
i dont know if you already use one, but a whistle is much more easer to use for recall then your voice.

Rabbit Dummies


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Im afraid your little boys growing up his hormones have kicked in and with it his doggie natural instincts hunting prey drive etc. Also if theres any females about coming on in season hes a scent hound he will know a mile off. By all means carry on with the training and with neutering you may be lucky and get him reliable again. Its worth trying but bare in mind he is a beagle first thats his breed. Same as mine. Huskys and mals. They can recall and stay with you as dependant pups but with maturity comes their primative drives and their instinct to run and hunt. Its not they dont love you anymore. They cant help theirselves.


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

1st that trainer needs a good slap!!! Doesnt love you enough   

He is a beagle at the end of the day, You have worked damn hard and obviously doing a fab job with recall as he has done so well up until the teen years hit in. Bella lost recall around v similar age and as yet isnt back off lead and tbh for my own sanity may never go back off-I had one very scary walk where she ran off and kept running and running and was heading towards a road and crossed a 3 acre field in moments 

I would say trial and error with treats-bella loves things really smelly ie sardines, cheese, sausage, chicken and hates dry shop treats. If you have a sausage you have a shadow with bell :thumbup:

Go back to basics and try and ride it out. Good luck xx Sorry cant type more Ive a lump of a beagle snoring on my arm!


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

my current beagle is also 8months old and is pushing all boundaries, its just the age. he will be getting neutered in a month or so. 

all your training techniques sound really good, but the plain fact is, he may never get his full recall back. i would definitely be using a long line for the moment though until you feel you can trust him again.

kody has never been off lead except in enclosed areas. i just cant do it. for me, its not worth the risk and i know i can fulfill his needs and freedom on his very long lines. he gets loads of exercise and he runs full pelt round his own fairly beagle proof garden! 
i lost my last beagle at 18months when he ran off after a fox and wouldnt come back. he was hit by a train and was killed instantly. im in no way trying to scare you, what happened to me doesnt happen all the time obviously. but iv never gotten over it and i dont think i ever will. so for me, on lead is best!


----------



## Beagle (Apr 1, 2010)

Hi everyone,

firstly thank you so much for all your replies, it's really reassuring to know that were not alone with a teenage nightmare! Thanks for the treat tips too - will definitely try some of your ideas out.

Also thanks chook for your suggestion of the rabbit ball. Think he would adore it so will get one as a special only-on-walks toy.

Just thought I'd give you all a quick update on how were doing so far with The Plan.
The mekuti is going well and has much improved his pulling and his recall in the house is gradually improving. I'm just a bit worried as he seems a bit blue, less crazy exuberant than normal. I don't think it's to do with the mekuti as we introduced it really slowly with lots of treats and he isn't anxious or unhappy wearing it.

Maybe he is just so used to having more freedom that not being allowed off lead is a huge and unwelcome change for him? I just feel so sad that we seem to be making him a bit unhappy simply in order to keep him safe. Do you think he will just adjust and cheer up in a few days? Were trying to do as much fun stuff with him as possible in the house on and on walks to cheer him up and keep him entertained.

He didn't eat his supper tonight and I feel awful and so guilty but don't know what else to do to keep him safe

Bx


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Different breed i know but same problems. Ive had sled dogs for almost 18yrs although 1st was a samoyed and you can let them off. Not hunting pastoral dogs. But huskys and malamutes same probs. As long as you give them lots of on lead exercise plus some long line in interesting places their fine. I also let mine off in the enclosed tennis courts when not in use. Plus they have some doggie mates they charge around in there with. Is there somewhere like that you can find and some pals for him. If you explain to an owner your friendly with or find a new walker with a dog her likes and explain his situation you might be able to find him a friend to chase and play around with.


----------



## Colliepoodle (Oct 20, 2008)

Beagle said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> firstly thank you so much for all your replies, it's really reassuring to know that were not alone with a teenage nightmare! Thanks for the treat tips too - will definitely try some of your ideas out.
> 
> ...


It could well be that because you're stepping up the training, and doing more with him in the house and on walks, he's just more tired... training/learning does tire them out more than mere physical exercise 

Similarly, if you're using more treats/part of his dinner for training, he might just not be so hungry for his meals.

But you know him best - if you're really worried he isn't himself, and he isn't eating, it's worth a quick vet check to set your mind at rest.


----------

